# Bettas that were lost finally arrived!



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Well some of you would have read that a couple of Thailand imports were on their way to me last week but the courier bringing them put them on the wrong truck and they landed up in the opposite end of the state that they should have been. Luckily our Transhipper here does an excellent job at packing them and they survived the trip.

I ended up organising for them to be sent back to the transhipper where they would be un-bagged and put in tanks to recover for the weekend and then re-shipped. Well they finally arrived safe and well yesterday and I thought you might like to see them!


View attachment 106065


View attachment 106073


View attachment 106081


View attachment 106089


View attachment 106097


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Drools*

Oh my gosh!! Those are some of the most beautiful Bettas I've ever seen!! 

You're so lucky.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You must heaving a big sigh of relief they are finally here! 

Nice pair. They look pretty healthy for having been on quite an extended trip. 

Getting bettas through Jodi-Lea is like an addiction. They are such nice fish.


----------



## SnowSong (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow. I've never seen silver bettas before. They're incredible. Are you going to breed them?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Saphira101- Thanks I thought their colouration was unusual and that usually gets me LOL. They were advertised as "Smokey Lace" pair.

LittleBettaFish- Phew tell me about it I was panicking it might happen a second time with them but thank goodness it didn't and they arrived safe and sound! Tell me about it! I was already addicted to buying bettas at the local pet shops but Jodi -Lea!!! What can I say apart from her fish are AMAZING and my betta addiction is more out of control than ever before! Now I don't even need to leave the house to splurge on bettas! Might just need some professional help! Mt tanks are full now (I've got 17 males and 3 females) I shouldn't be buying any more but yeah I wish myself good luck with that LOL.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Snowsong- Silver and black I know! pretty cool colour combo! Really wish I had the time and finances to breed.......not to mention space but I don't so they will just be pets.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I purchased so many bettas from her. It would have to be at _least_ 40 splendens. It is so addicting and she gets some of (well probably the) best bettas in the country. 

Luckily I am only into wild bettas now. Much easier on my poor wallet. 

Ever going to try and spawn any of your showier pairs, or are you like me and just hoarding them all as pets?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

W.O.W. Those are spectacular fish andwell worth the wait! They look like they survived the ordeal with no problems.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh wowie! What amazingly beautiful fish!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

LittleBettaFish- WOW 40 bettas, must have been one of her best customers! LOL. I have bought 3 pairs and a single male so far......in fact it was you that encouraged me to buy from her in another thread a while ago and I am forever grateful to you. I never had the courage to buy bettas that required shipping before you told me how reliable and good at her job Jodi is..........only wish I had discovered her sooner. Would love to breed some of them but am lacking the time, finances and space so yes all my bettas are just pets. That is awesome that you have wild type bettas!

percyfyshshelley- Thanks  I couldn't resist their colour! Well worth the wait.........you can imagine the anticipation waiting for them to arrive. They don't seem phased over the ordeal......... gobble down some food last night and this morning!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Adnamac, when I saw these guys for sale I snapped them up in a second! HM are usually my favourite but..........lately I have had a thing for crowntails and plakats!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Well some of you would have read that a couple of Thailand imports were on their way to me last week but the courier bringing them put them on the wrong truck and they landed up in the opposite end of the state that they should have been. Luckily our Transhipper here does an excellent job at packing them and they survived the trip.
> 
> ...


Ok.....I'll be needing your full address so that I can come and steal that CT male (I have family in Australia, so I'll probably send them).....thanks! lol......they are STUNNING!!!!! And very lucky fishies to survive their crazy journey! Congrats!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

gorgeous fish! glad they made it...I'll have to look up that seller (aquabid Im assuming) and see what all the hype is about on her fish lol although that sounds like it might be dangerous hehehe....hug your fishies from me and Chum, a fellow mail-order fish. we are glad they made it there safe and sound


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow! Those are some seriously gorgeous fishies!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

They are beautiful!! Glad they arrived safely!


----------



## kev (Nov 26, 2012)

stunning


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Catw0man- LOL don't think so...feel like I had to wait forever for these guys......the hardest bit was waiting for them to arrive back at the transhipper because until then I did not even know if they were still alive. Jodi-Lea rang me the minute they turned up to let me know that they were both fine and had just enjoyed a meal of live black worms. I was so grateful that she called me, put my mind at rest to know that they were alive and back in safe hands.

sareena79- Not sure if they were listed on Aquabid or not......our transhipper regularly imports batches of fish from Thailand and resells them, thats how I got this pair. It is a great way to get fish from overseas without the extra cost of import and transhipper fees ect. One day I hope I am brave enough to order directly from Thailand but so far even having fish shipped within the country has been enough to handle......one day though I hope I have the courage then there really will be no stopping me lol. Thank you for your kind words and thank Chum too 

Corsica- Thank you They look even nicer in real life. Proud new mummy if you can't tell lol.

Tabbie82- Thank you! I am glad too at one stage I wasn't sure whether they would even make it back alive so I am terribly relieved!

kev- Thank you


All my bettas enjoyed a meal of frozen black mosquito larvae for breakfast, the new boy wasn't sure whether they were edible but once I finally managed to get him to take a bite there was no stopping him! The girlie tucked right in, she needed no encouragement!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> sareena79- Not sure if they were listed on Aquabid or not......our transhipper regularly imports batches of fish from Thailand and resells them, thats how I got this pair. It is a great way to get fish from overseas without the extra cost of import and transhipper fees ect. One day I hope I am brave enough to order directly from Thailand but so far even having fish shipped within the country has been enough to handle......one day though I hope I have the courage then there really will be no stopping me lol. Thank you for your kind words and thank Chum too


Ahhhh I see! well for now Im dont having bettas shipped too but if Im ever in the market again I may hit u up for your shippers info  enjoy your fish!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG Veggiegirl you have to breed these ... Yes I read your post but these Betta's are just so lovely.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunning pair!!! Glad they made it to you safe and sound!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

sareena79- Only thing is I live in Australia so different transhipper to you lol.

Elliriyanna- Thanks!, Believe me when I say that I would really love to breed this pair but I just do not have the time, space of money. I would love to breed them and sell their babies online but yeah just not possible at the moment, real shame I know.

MoonShadow- Thanks! I'm so glad they are safe!!!!! After this bad exxperience I just know I am going to be freaking out completely that something will go wrong next time I order bettas that require shipping......


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new fish they are absolutely GOURGOUES. I am glad they made it to you allright


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Jams- Thank you, hope I never have to go through that again, was so lucky they survived.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

If you ever come home and find the door wide open, you don't need to look far to see what's missing. All I w- I mean, someone would have taken is that insanely, too-good-to-be-true metallic monster of a male betta. Don't worry, I- ummm, the person that takes it will probably have a large 5 gallon heavily vegetated tank.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Literally slack jawed. AMAZING fish. Spectatular!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

XxxXnoodleXxxX- LOL noodle You- I mean whoever takes them would need some serious body Armour to get past my personal "Guard Cat" and would leave pretty ruffed up because he thinks that they are his fish.....I'm just his personal assistant who cares for them! he he he if he knew they were going into a large 5 gallon heavily planted tank he might go a little easier on them.......OSCAR spit that arm out you naughty boy! Yes I have my own living security system to protect them LOL.

Tonksy- LOL my reaction exactly when I first saw them for sale, then again when they were missing in the mail (Plus close to nervous breakdown) then again when they finally arrived. Now I can just sit back and smile knowing they are finally home and safe!


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that male... /drools/ I would've been sobbing if they didn't arrive at the door on time. :lol: Thank goodness everything went well in the end!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Tonksy- LOL I love his colour too, silver and black are a pretty unusual combination. Yes at first I was close to tears and on the verge of having a heart attack worrying so much about them. I had been so excite about them arriving it was a serious blow to learn that they were not only not arriving when they should but that they could die in the post because I had bought them. The worst time was when the tracking number wasn't working and I had no idea where they were......once it finally registered a couple of hours later I was straight on the phone tracking them down and eventually was able t locate them and get the parcel redirected. I couldn't stop smiling when they arrived back at my transhipp and she called me to let me know that they were both safe.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Hahaha! That sounds about like what I would do. I freak out when I move my own fish down the road! I swear, my mother wants to smack me upside the head every time I freak about her turning a corner too sharply... :lol:

That coloration is so gorgeous.... GAH. I recently got my first CT and just fell in love with their rays. Hopefully someday I'll own a super spiffy guy like yours! He's quite a find  What an awesome Transhipper too, letting you know like that instead of keeping you waiting in the dark!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

HA HA you sound like me......mum we can't have the aircon on (in the car on the way home) my bettas will get too cold! (Despite the fully insulated packing and included heat pack). Luckily I can say my mum understands  she has grown quite fond of my bettas too and couldn't wait until I unpacked them so she could see them!

I too and liking crowntails lately, this pair are the 4th and 5th crowntails I have bought this month. Yes my transhipper is awesome! She told me she wanted to let me know that they were both healthy and happy and had just enjoyed a meal of live black worms. She said she knew I was worried about them, I was so thankful that she let me know that they were okay......especially when she is soooo busy......works like 36-48 hours straight to get fish shipped on time!!!


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

My mom thinks I'm nuts because I own so many... and that I keep my dorm room over 80 for THEIR comfort. :lol: But she loves that I rescue most of them instead of impulse-buy the prettiest ones.

For a while I thought CTs were ugly... pfft. Then I started looking at their background and saw some amazing ones on aquabid and started to love them. xD (though my little plakat is still my favorite...)

What a wonderful person <3 that's dedication to the job right there!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Talk about it Jodi is amazing and she would never sell a sick fish either. That is awesome that you rescue most of your bettas!!!!! how many do you have by the way? Afraid I usually impulse buy the unusual ones but apart from the two black and silver ones the last three crowntails that I bought were rescues.......dying in filthy water and infested with velvet disease, fin rot etc. They are all completely healthy now and in the barrack tank with my imports. I just couldn't leave them in that terrible pet shop. I hardly ever go there because of the way that they treat their bettas. I once spent approx $130 treating a critically ill betta that I rescues from that pet shop....almost died but I finally managed to get him to pull through. I have been to the vet twice in the last week regarding my fishies......by no means a cheap venture but can't let them down.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

I have seven right now. 4 are rescues.  The three I didn't rescue were a chocolate betta (my first betta), a baby ct female, and a little dragonscale plakat. 

WOW, that's good that he pulled through! One of my rescues is being treated for Columnaris right now and it's stressing him out so much.. I hope he pulls through. xP

Edit:// btw, here's a thread I made for rescues if you want to see all of mine <3
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=163657


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I checked out your thread, they are all so beautiful I am glad that you rescued them, they have a second chance now....something all animals deserve


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

That's what I say! I love all the gorgeous looking ones out there, but the ones who are left behind are the ones I like to rescue. As example, my boy Azul was shoved in the very back and left in a dirty cup because he has deformities on his fins. (extra growth, odd shape, etc) the store even marked him down to get rid of him but no one would take him. Took him home and he's the spunkiest, brightest colored, happiest betta on the planet. :lol:


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Great to hear! I really think that the bright pretty coloured ones are likely to get a home anyway so I am glad that you rescue the ones that most people wouldn't even look at, they are in need the most and still have awesome personalities even if they do lack in colour etc. Besides beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think all bettas are beautiful really. Only reason I try to stick to more unusual colours is because if I didn't I would likely have 500 bettas by now!!!!!!!!!!!! no self control I tell you


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Bahaha! xD
It's the addiction. Bettas must have some sort of hypnotism telling you to get more of them.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Is Jodi-lea a local seller of bettas? All this talk about amazing bettas from her makes me want to check it out.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Jodi-Lea is Australia's transhipper, she is located in Brisbane and will ship bettas to you.


----------

